# can you keep chickens and turkeys together



## monkey

so my dad wants 5 standard bronze turkeys and we have chickens so i would
like to know if they can be housed together or free range together.can any one help


----------



## EdisNiksic

People say u shouldnt because the can get deseases from each other, but chickens can get deseases from each other and so can turkeys, so i dont get the point of keeping then separate. As long as there is space and u take care of them then there shouldnt be problems. I have two toms and 4 hens with my chickens. They all get along. My dominant tom will brake up fights between my 4 roos lol. I guess he thinks he is a referee. Lol


----------



## hennypenny68

I have also been told that no u should for the same reason but a friend of mine has her chickens and turkeys together the only thing is she does not pen them they are all free range don't know if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## Apyl

I've been scolded for having turkey poults with my chickens. I have known people to have turkeys with their chickens, I've know them to pen them in separate areas, and I've heard other swear you cant have them together. If your dad wants turkey let him, its him money, time, and effort to be put into them.


----------



## EdisNiksic

I have my turkeys, chickens, ducks, guineas, and geese in the same coop with the same pen. No problems. One of my hens hatched some turkey, chiccken, and duck eggs. She takes care of every baby as if it is her own flesh and blood. She has a parimeter that she will set for the babies and if any of the adults passes that line she grabs them by the neck feathers. That is really the only interspecies fighting that goes on, except the ducks and geese, the are just naturaly bullies. Im not worried about desease. If the animals in y home country can be fine in the kind if conditions that they are in then my my animals are fine just the way they are.


----------



## monkey

EdisNiksic said:


> I have my turkeys, chickens, ducks, guineas, and geese in the same coop with the same pen. No problems. One of my hens hatched some turkey, chiccken, and duck eggs. She takes care of every baby as if it is her own flesh and blood. She has a parimeter that she will set for the babies and if any of the adults passes that line she grabs them by the neck feathers. That is really the only interspecies fighting that goes on, except the ducks and geese, the are just naturaly bullies. Im not worried about desease. If the animals in y home country can be fine in the kind if conditions that they are in then my my animals are fine just the way they are.


thank you and when can i introduce the baby turkeys to my chickens.

can you tell me what a baby turkey is called.


----------



## EdisNiksic

It is called a poult. Lol

If u are introducing young turkeys to adult chickens. Wait until they get big enough to defend themselves. When they are about the size of a chick or larger then introduce them. But u have to first build a temporary wall of chicken wire. That way the turkeys a separate area for themselves. That way the chickens and turkeys can see each other and get used to each other without getting in fights. Then u can take the wall down after a few weeks. They can free range with each otherbefore that though. Just have to supervise. If it is turkey poults and chicken chicks that u are trying to introduce to each other then u can do that right away. Just make sure that u studied them long enough before that for any signs of illness.


----------



## monkey

hennypenny68 said:


> I have also been told that no u should for the same reason but a friend of mine has her chickens and turkeys together the only thing is she does not pen them they are all free range don't know if that makes a difference or not.


No it Dissent and thank you.


----------



## monkey

EdisNiksic said:


> It is called a poult. Lol
> 
> If u are introducing young turkeys to adult chickens. Wait until they get big enough to defend themselves. When they are about the size of a chick or larger then introduce them. But u have to first build a temporary wall of chicken wire. That way the turkeys a separate area for themselves. That way the chickens and turkeys can see each other and get used to each other without getting in fights. Then u can take the wall down after a few weeks. They can free range with each otherbefore that though. Just have to supervise. If it is turkey poults and chicken chicks that u are trying to introduce to each other then u can do that right away. Just make sure that u studied them long enough before that for any signs of illness.


Thank you and can you tell me how turkey eggs taste and thank you !!!


----------



## mjs500doo

Just thought I should point out, birds are supposed to be tested annually, and testers will not test birds if turkeys are living near the chickens. Our flock is WI certified and having turkeys on site is a huge no-no.


----------



## IMakeMyOwnWay

I house my turkey with my chickens, but they were raised together and he really doesn't know he's this gigantic turkey.. The biggest problem I ever have is his big feet. Lol he's unaware how big he is and can some times hurt the chickens without meaning to.. He also try's to breed with a hen of mine, which I'm not sure is even possible..


----------



## adorson

Many people have turkeys and chickens together. The biggest threat is the turkey's are more susceptible to blackhead than chickens. Blackhead is caused by a protozoa which chickens for the most part are essentially immune too. The hosts that carry these protozoa are worms so if you routinely worm your chickens in the spring and fall, your chances are slim that your turkeys will get black head. You need to use a good wormer that kills more types of worms such as Ivermectin. Wazine only gets rid of roundworms so it is not a good choice to use it on your chickens if you have turkeys. I use the the Ivermectin pour on and apply a few drops on the back of their necks just like you would frontline for a dog and you are good to go!


----------



## cgmccary

I had chickens and turkeys together but found I was always fighting blackhead in the turkeys. Yes, I would worm my flock but blackhead would pop up anyway. I finally got rid of the turkeys. Blackhead will kill a turkey fast. Fortunately, I would always notice it and call the vet (even on the weekend sometimes) and get the turkeys started on meds.

I wanted to keep turkeys with them so when I had chicks, the turkey Marek's virus would work like the vaccine -- if chicks get to forage in the turkey's manure.


----------



## adorson

cgmccary said:


> I had chickens and turkeys together but found I was always fighting blackhead in the turkeys. Yes, I would worm my flock but blackhead would pop up anyway. I finally got rid of the turkeys. Blackhead will kill a turkey fast. Fortunately, I would always notice it and call the vet (even on the weekend sometimes) and get the turkeys started on meds.
> 
> I wanted to keep turkeys with them so when I had chicks, the turkey Marek's virus would work like the vaccine -- if chicks get to forage in the turkey's manure.


What wormer did you use? So far so good for me. (Crossing my fingers) yes, the mareks exposure is one of the good benefits.


----------

